# Chicagoland Hapkido?? Suggestions?



## adam876 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, I am about to enroll in a Hapkido school in my area and am looking for a little advice.  I live about 20 miles west of Chicago, Illinois and am looking for something as close as possible.  If anyone knows anywhere, that'd be great.  Any overall advice as to what to look for?  I have about 3 schools I am planning on seeing in person in the next week or two.  I have read a little generic advice on looking at a martial arts school.  Is there anything I should look for specific to Hapkido?  Okay, thanks to anyone for their time in advance.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Adam,

My advice would be to go to as many Hapkido Dojang as you can to see for yourself which one feels right to you. Don't feel scared to ask as many questions as you have. Legit Instructors are very free with information pertaining to Org's and rank...etc...if you have doubts,move on.

There are a few other guys on here that might be closer to you,so hopefully they'll stop in and give you some more info.


----------



## iron_ox (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Adam,

The questions to ask will depend greatly on what you are trying to get out of your experience.  If you are looking for lineage and heritage, ask.  Looking for type of training and teaching style, ask.  Instructors too eager to push a contract in your face might be intimidating, but remember, you have a choice to say "No Thanks" if that's not your thing...

I run a dojang in Chicago, if I can help, please PM me.


----------



## adam876 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you both very much for your help.  To be a little more specific; I'm looking for some place which will be more on the traditional style and teachings.  I want to learn self discipline and hope the focus will be mostly on self defense.  I am not interested in compitition at all right now.  However, as you've said, I really just need to get out there and start talking to people.  On paper, without talking to or seeing anyone, a place in Lombard called Chang's Hapkido Academy looks the most appealing.  It is run by Master Gedo Chang (anyone heard anything of him?).  While there are a few people here who have dojang's in Chicago and have websites which seem to describe exactly what I'm looking for, I think having to drive into the city and deal with the traffic would lead me to go less often than I should.  However, I may be moving to the north side sometime this year.  Once again thank you and I hope to talk to you many times in the future.


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 20, 2005)

I have had a chance to work with people who have trained with GM Chang. He was a student of the Ji tradition and ran a school for Ji in Seoul for many years before he came to the US. Out in your area you also have Master Ma (on Main St in St Charles). I have met both gentlemen and as a traditionalist I found Master Ma to be closer to what I was looking for in a teacher, but thats just me. You may want to go visit both places and see what you think. If you are looking for something a bit more eclectic, though, there is always a very fine Hapkido school in Aurora. 

BTW: I just noticed that your inquiry comes from the same general area that five or six other inquires made at different times come from. Kind of reminds me of all the inquiries I get from people on the other side of the border in Wisconsin. Leaves me wondering why a person would write in to an International Net or call to another State to get information that can be had for getting in the car and going for a visit. I guess as a teacher I would wonder how motivated a person actually was to learn such a difficult art if they were not motivated enough to go get their questions answered face to face. Does that make sense? Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Gang!



> BTW: I just noticed that your inquiry comes from the same general area that five or six other inquires made at different times come from. Kind of reminds me of all the inquiries I get from people on the other side of the border in Wisconsin. Leaves me wondering why a person would write in to an International Net or call to another State to get information that can be had for getting in the car and going for a visit. I guess as a teacher I would wonder how motivated a person actually was to learn such a difficult art if they were not motivated enough to go get their questions answered face to face. Does that make sense? Thoughts?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Bruce


 __________________

Yes I have thoughts! This is from our "Summer Workshop" thread.


> Is this Summer event the same event that was advertised last year as a kind of "International" event, in addition to that advertised event or a substitution for it? I have nothing about the other event. My understanding was that event had been planned as a kind of joint effort between folks in Europe and those in North America to share with each other and as well as other folks curious about Jin Pal Hapkido. Anyone? Thoughts?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Bruce


If you want to dish out the advice, can you follow your own?
Jump in your car Bruce, come find out about our federation and make your own opinion.
I encourage all those willing to make the trip to Regina for our Summer Workshop and enjoy the chance to train with Master Thomas Lok 8th dan Jin Pal Hapkido Federation Canadian Head Instructor and his certified instructors.

This is a chance to make new friends and travel to some where most of you have probably never been before. Nice little city. Nice people who like training hard in Hapkido.
What more can you ask for.
BTW-last August 12 of us made the drive from Regina to Washington in 36 hours!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is dedication to Hapkido!
We bacame a stronger group for doing so. 
And we came back and have been training harder then ever.
We have very high standards here in Canada...do you have what it takes?
Find out join us this July.
please check out "organization and events" threads for our post inviting you all to Regina. Post is under "Jin Pal Hapkido Federation Summer Workshop"
Hope to see many Hapkido students here this July!

S.D. 65
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ray JPHF 2nd dan Certified Instructor.


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Gang!

And no I'm not picking a fight!
maybe keep everything positive is a good idea and more beneficial to anyone asking for advice about which is a good place to start to look for a proper instructor and school.

Bruce you start out positive and end up being negative.

Give the guy credit for doing some research before going out blindly and possibly waisting a lot of time driving from one place to another.
Maybe by asking for some direction first he can better plan his time and route so he can see many dojangs instead of going out to those which do not meet his requirements.

Good luck in finding a competent and positive instructor and dojang.

S.D. 65


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 20, 2005)

"....If you want to dish out the advice, can you follow your own?..." 

?????

".....Jump in your car Bruce, come find out about our federation and make your own opinion....." 

?????

"....I encourage all those willing to make the trip to Regina for our Summer Workshop and enjoy the chance to train with Master Thomas Lok 8th dan Jin Pal Hapkido Federation Canadian Head Instructor and his certified instructors.

This is a chance to make new friends and travel to some where most of you have probably never been before. Nice little city. Nice people who like training hard in Hapkido...." 

I'm sorry. Maybe I am misreading what you wrote. Are the first two posts I cited indicative of the sort of "friends" one might look forward to making? 

"....What more can you ask for?..." 

Not sure. But after that last post I don't think I am going to find it in Regina. Things don't seem to have changed much from the last time I interacted with you. Sorry. Life's too short. I think I _have_ made up my own mind, and if I were to encourage people it would probably be to visit Brians' school in Washington, DC. Any time I get confused about whether or not I might be misjudging  I have a collection of e-mails I saved from the experience. I read Brians and I read yours and it clears everything up in a heartbeat. I think it might be worthwhile for other people to make up THEIR own mind. I'm sure you are right about that. For myself, I don't get the impression you offer anything I am very interested in. FWIW. 

BTW: For people who are interested in training in Canada I _can_recommend Rudy Timmerman up in Saute Ste Marie. :asian:  I have known Rudy for a few years now, worked with Kevin Janisse and a few of Rudys' other students and have yet to meet any one of his people who who did'nt have a heart of gold and was a pleasure to be around on or off the mat.  FWIW.  

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 20, 2005)

%-} Hey Bruce... 
you didn't read the other post?
Not wanting to pick a fight.
you asked for thoughts and then you go and turn it into something it is not.
I talk rough sometimes but hey...that's just me.
You can dish out the insults to people who just ask a friendly question and try to make them look like they want someone else to do their leg work for them, when that from what I read is not what he was asking anyone to do for him. 
 :mp5: i don't think we would ever let you through our doors anyway because everywhere you go, you have nothing positive to say after anyways and who really wants to be around someone like you who has no common sense and pushes people around on the internet, because you have nothing to back you up on the mat. Showing is better then telling.
You can just stay on your little "island of emptiness" and please don't bother to come you are not welcome to join us. We want only people with an "Open and Positive Attitude" to come here because we want to have fun and have a good time meeting with real Hapkidoists who don't have an Over Sized Arrogant Ego and do not constantly talk down to people because they think that their way is the only way!
Enjoy the Island of Stupidity Bruce!!  

Anyone with any real sense can see through your comments as Rude and Arrogant Stupidity. You like to hear yourself talk too much.

for anyone who has brain please feel free to contact me personally. and Bruce you have anything else to say...you have my e-mail address.
lets keep this just between you and myself.
Because I really can't use the language that I want to express what I really think of you and I don't think anyone else really cares about our little talks.

and Bruce have a nice day! :2xBird2:


----------



## Paul B (Mar 20, 2005)

Now this makes me want to get in the car and go to a Hapkido Friendship seminar  ...jeesh . Easy bud.


Have one on me....:drinkbeer


----------



## Silver Dragon 65 (Mar 20, 2005)

%-} Hi Gang!
 Don't let the fight between myself and the "Island of Bruce"
 be any indication of what the summer workshop will be like, if anyone knows Bruce you won't be surprised that someone actually stands up and tells him what it is he is yapping about is garbage most of the time.

 you have so much information about the history of Hapkido and you claim to do all of this research, but what do you do with this information...try to make people feel ashamed for asking the simplest of questions that need only one or two sentences and you turn it into a book on how to make someone feel "stupid, lazy, or inadequate for asking for direction to a proper M.A. dojang. Shame shame Bruce.

 I happen to be just a little bit of an *** myself at times and I think most of Bruces postings always end up being negative. just look at the way he makes the suggestion to Train with Mr. Timmerman. A backhand attempt at disrespecting a Master that he has no idea about. 
 I am my own man and like Bruce I have my own opinion, but unlike our Buddy Bruce, I don't want to offend anyone or try to make them look weak or look down on them in anyway.

 I am in know way going to go out of my way and disrespect your master for teaching you Hapkido, because I'm sure you where a complete *** before your Master ever taught you a thing in hapkido and in the same breath, I am in no way an indecation of what kind of person Master Thomas Lok is.
 I too was an *** before I started hapkido. The only difference between you and I Bruce, is that i will stand up for what I say and you...will come up with any excuse not to get on the mats with me...or the street if you like that better? I don't have a problem with either one.
 The world is not that big Bruce...we are sure to run into one another sooner or later. Then we can discuss what's what face to face.
 And NO that is not a threat dumbass...or a challenge.

 You don't have what it takes to be here anyways...I have already stated that we want Legitimate, Certified, and Reputable Hapkidoists at the "Workshop"
 And your little island doesn't qualify!


 Post all the e-mails you want bruce. Then people will know that I don't take **** from anyone. They can also take from them that I make very valid points that you don't have what it takes to meet me or any other legit Hapkidoist on the mat.

 And no we probably don't have what your looking for here in Regina, because we try to give people the benefit of the doubt before we make any kind of judgement about them....BUT with you Bruce ..It is clear as day what kind of person you are. 
 I stand by what I say, and what I say is this....your Island looks pretty small. :whip: 

 That is all I have to say to you publicly Bruce the rest I will save for private expression.

 Everyone else have a good laugh at this because it is stupid fighting with Bruce. But good for a laugh anyways. LOL    
 S.D. 65  :supcool:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2005)

_*Moderator's note:

 Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

 Georgia Ketchmark
 MT Sr. Moderator*_


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2005)

Thread locked for Administrative Review.

 -Michael Billings
 --MT Super Moderator--


----------

